# Burton Softshell Back Protector



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

Softshell Back Protector | Burton Snowboards

Anyone have any experience with this? From the pictures the protection seems nonexistent - i'm not sure how much protection it could give you compared to a hard shell like what Demon or POC make

I recently bought a Demon snow shield vest and although it has more padding it feels a little restrictive and not as low profile as they make it out to be


----------

